# Molesting Horses?



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh my!
There isnt a word strong enough for how disgusting and wrong these crimes are. 
They need to find the people involved and lock them up and throw away the key.. 
Did they mention how the horses were after the ordeal??
I hope they were ok.
Again it just makes you sick that people even think about doing a crime like this. It must be horrific for the horses and their owners and they dont even seem to care. 
I hope they catch who ever it is asap so they cant harm another animal!


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

How can that be just a year in prison. If they are doing it to horses whats going to stop them from going after a child?
I would shoot the *******.
Simply Disgusting.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Holy. Crap.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Are you kidding me? Please say this is some kind of joke. Like, for real?!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

OMG... That's so... I can't even think of a word to describe how... just... Those people need to be shot.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

The only word for this is

Wow.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

WTH??? !!!!!
This is disgusting.But why would these perves target large animals,? I know that sounds really gross but wouldnt smaller animals be more at risk.??? ewwwwwwww


----------



## Aoi Miku (Sep 27, 2009)

What the actual...
Are these people so messed up they can't even get a hooker so the go for an animal?
Like seriously.
I'd carry a gun with me at all times.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I read a similar story a few months ago - it was an article published in an east coast newspaper. Seems a woman caught a strange man "with" her horse. He was arrested and sent to prison for a few months. He must have been released, because she caught him "with" her horse AGAIN! He claimed to be in love with the mare. I think he's been institutionalized... So sick!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

wow... that's just....disgusting!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I wouldn't believe everything on the internet. If it is true then eventually they should get a "kick" out of it and the paramedics will be hauling a pervert with a broken leg out of a barn. I rarely go outside at night without a firearm because you just never know.


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

_i wouldnt shoot them... _
_i would make them suffer the rest of their lives in prison.. being someone elses 'mare' _


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

That's extremely disturbing. I hope that the barn owners know about this and are doing everything in their power to stop it from happening again.

However, what is MORE disturbing is the molester would get a maximum of one year in jail and a fine. You could be in jail for six years if you steal, so why the hell is repeated molestation and possibly attempted murder of animals more acceptable to the court then stealing a few golden necklaces? Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

thats sick i dont know what else to say :s


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Crimsonhorse01 said:


> If they are doing it to horses whats going to stop them from going after a child?


People like this aren't likely to molest children. They're interested in having sex with animals, not people.

There's a whole subculture of people with sick, twisted sexual desires. This is just one of them.

It's called bestiality or zoophilia. A zoophile is someone who's attracted to animals sexually, and bestiality is the act itself.

Furries are people who dress up like animals and have sex with each other. A furry may or may not be a zoophile.

Google the Other Pony Club for more things to give you nightmares. These people aren't zoophiles or furries, but like to dress up in tack and have people drive or ride them like horses.

Yes boys and girls, there's a whole world of perversion out there if you look.


----------



## alli09 (Oct 23, 2009)

that seriously made me gag!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

People are just sick. I am still horrifically awed at that. You know, having sex with an animal is one thing, but strangling it? That is aweful! I know there are people out there like that, but you never realize or think your animals would ever be the target.

I feel so sorry for those people. They are so messed up.... 

I am a firm believer in Jesus Christ, I just don't see how people could, would, do that. Let's keep them in our prayers, they need it if they go around doing that to animals!


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

ew. people can be disgusting
they should get arrested for animal cruelty, and never be aloud around animals again


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

It's weird that you posted this. There were three people just arrested in tennessee for molesting horses. Two men and a woman. It's disgusting


----------



## jensand305 (Apr 13, 2009)

sooo I have always wanted to visit Arizona. All I need is a bed during the day, food, and a lawn chair in the barn and I will handle the rest. Her in Texas you so much as step on most horse owners land unannounced you will greet a gun until you indentify yourself. I am serious let me know if you want some company for a couple nights I wouldnt mind at all blowin the knee caps out of someone to where everytime they push their wheelchair they remember.

FYI: this is Jensands Fiance posting under her name.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

omg thats just discusting! i cannot believe it. completely crazy. those peopl should be shot, we dont really need them on the earth at all. so why are they still here?


----------



## arabchica (Jul 5, 2009)

I had a friend whos mare was assaulted in a different manner but just as sick the mare stress foundered but lived a long life


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

I saw this exact thing posted on another forum, but there was a link to the article. The date on the article was 2001, just so you guys know..


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

It's called beastiality.

Sick sick people who find sexual pleasure from animals.


----------



## easyluckyfree (Sep 28, 2009)

That is so sick.


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

That is so disturbing on to maney levels, why would any one want to do that to a horse.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

People who do those kinds of things must be buried in a stinking rotting coffin alive and left there to die a slow, painful death! Sickening....why do they do things like that to these beautiful creatures. No creature on this earth deserve that treatment. Ugh.....


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Jesus, that is HORRIFIC. I suppose we all should be thanking you for the alert though, I wouldn't want that happening to any of my horses. Are Geldings endanger? xD


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

Ew that's absolutely disgusting


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i agree wiht crimsonhorse01 i would shoot the son of a gun. Say he came after, i was defending my self end of story. its just sick!!!!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

It's a sad commentary on people that some can be so depraved as to stoop to that level.

In any case, it has been suggested that this thread be closed and we, as moderators, agree. Thank you, everyone, for your input.


----------

